# Any WOC wearing Madly Creative?



## missanne (Aug 1, 2010)

I came across Madly Creative at a CCO and was wondering if it was WOC friendly. It looked a little frosty but I thought I recalled reading that it was a nice nude. The testers at my CCO are kinda gross so I don't dare use them. Just wondered what you all thought of it before I purchase it. Thanks in advance.
(Ref:NC50)


----------



## ayshaishaq21 (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missanne* 

 
_I came across Madly Creative at a CCO and was wondering if it was WOC friendly. It looked a little frosty but I thought I recalled reading that it was a nice nude. The testers at my CCO are kinda gross so I don't dare use them. Just wondered what you all thought of it before I purchase it. Thanks in advance.
(Ref:NC50)_

 
Hiya, i know its very late re.. madley creative lipstic, but it was my 1st lipstick and i love it soomuch i wish i had a back up! Its creamy aswell as frosty but it does look stunning, n its a bit like Angel.

Take care hun! x


----------



## missanne (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for your input. I agree, it was slightly creamy when I swatched it on my hand. I think I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have Madly Creative l/s and I like it! It's not too frosty nor drying on the lips. It is WOC friendly!


----------



## missanne (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks *GlamQueen21*. I actually brought it yesterday. I like it more than I expected. It actually came out to be a cute nude once I added a lil gloss on top!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 2, 2010)

^Your welcome!


----------



## Miss Redgal (Aug 4, 2010)

i looooove this lippie
i wear it alone
or with cork, or oar liner


----------

